# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  Any Warlocks Raiding using PE ???

## NessK

Was going to start creating a Lock rotation but was just curious if anyone is doing good numbers in WoD using PE ??

Would you be willing to share your profile ? 

Thanks. And as always if you need a Mage / Boomkin / Paladin profile, let me know  :Smile:

----------


## Spem

Mirakuru is currently in the middle of rebuilding his rotation from the ground up and it should be released quite soon, other then that bud I don't think so... I would say got for it anyway and just release it in the CR forum

----------


## NessK

Decided to just mess with a new one. Was hoping to gleam some usefulness tips from someone who is actively raiding with it. 
Will keep on eye on Mr Mirakuru's work 
 :Smile:

----------


## Eddyan

> Was going to start creating a Lock rotation but was just curious if anyone is doing good numbers in WoD using PE ??
> 
> Would you be willing to share your profile ? 
> 
> Thanks. And as always if you need a Mage / Boomkin / Paladin profile, let me know


I'm looking for boomkin profile,can you share your profile?

----------


## NessK

Notice this is a custom profile (I assume you know what that means). Let me know how you get along with it. 



```
--   SPEC ID 102 (Balance)


ProbablyEngine.rotation.register_custom(102, '|cffFA5E0ABalance by Ness|r', {

  --------------------
  -- Start Rotation --
  --------------------
  
  -- Lets Pause ?
  { "pause", "modifier.lshift" },

  
  --Lets Heal ourselves with ALT key
  { "Rejuvenation", {"modifier.alt", "!player.buff(Rejuvenation)"}}, 
  { "Healing Touch", {"modifier.alt", "player.buff(Rejuvenation)"}}, 
  
  -- Interupts
  { "Solar Beam", "modifier.interrupts"},
  { "War Stomp", { "target.range <= 8", "modifier.interrupts" }},
  { "Typhoon", { "target.range <= 8", "modifier.interrupts"}},
  
  -- Lets check our state.. 
  { "/cancelform", "player.buff(Cat Form)" },
  { "/cancelform", "player.buff(Bear Form)" },
  { "Moonkin Form", "!player.buff(Moonkin Form)"},
  
  -- Mouseover Support
  { "Moonfire", {"!mouseover.debuff(Moonfire)", "mouseover.enemy"}, "mouseover" },
  { "Sunfire",  {"!mouseover.debuff(Sunfire)",  "mouseover.enemy"}, "mouseover" },
  { "Rebirth", "!mouseover.alive", "mouseover" },

  -- Cooldowns
 
  { "Stellar Flare", {"modifier.cooldowns", "!target.debuff(Stellar Flare)", "!lastcast(Stellar Flare)" }},
  
   { "Celestial Alignment",  {"modifier.cooldowns", "!toggle.pally_toggle" } },
   { "Celestial Alignment",  {"modifier.cooldowns", "toggle.pally_toggle" , "player.buff(Instability)" } },
   { "Celestial Alignment",  {"modifier.cooldowns", "toggle.pally_toggle" , "player.buff(Howling Soul)" } },
   { "Celestial Alignment",  {"modifier.cooldowns", "toggle.pally_toggle" , "player.buff(Nightmare Fire)" } },
   { "Incarnation: Chosen of Elune", { "modifier.cooldowns", "!toggle.pally_toggle" }}, 
   { "Incarnation: Chosen of Elune", { "modifier.cooldowns", "toggle.pally_toggle", "player.buff(Howling Soul)"}}, 
   { "Incarnation: Chosen of Elune", { "modifier.cooldowns", "toggle.pally_toggle", "player.buff(Instability)"}},
   { "Incarnation: Chosen of Elune", { "modifier.cooldowns", "toggle.pally_toggle", "player.buff(Nightmare Fire)"}}, 
  
  
  -- Refresh DOTs
  
  { "Moonfire",   "target.debuff(Moonfire).duration < 3"					},
  { "Sunfire",   "target.debuff(Sunfire).duration < 3"					},

  { "Sunfire",  "!target.debuff(Sunfire)"},
  { "Moonfire",  "!target.debuff(Moonfire)"},
  { "Starfall",   {"modifier.multitarget", "!player.buff(Starfall)" , "player.eclipseRaw < 0" }},
  { "Starsurge",  {"!player.buff(Lunar Empowerment)", "player.eclipseRaw < 1" }}, --, "!modifier.multitarget"  }},
  { "Starsurge",  {"!player.buff(Solar Empowerment)", "player.eclipseRaw > 0",  "player.spell(Starsurge).charges >= 2"  }}, --, "!modifier.multitarget"  }}, 

  --{ "Sunfall",   {"modifier.multitarget", "!player.buff(Sunfall)" 							}},
   -- Walking
  { "Starsurge", "player.moving" },
  { "Sunfire",  "player.moving" },
  { "Moonfire",  "player.moving"},
   
   -- Starsurge Check 
   { "Starfire", "player.buff(Celestial Alignment)"}, 
   { "Starfire", "Incarnation: Chosen of Elune"}, 
  { "Starsurge",  {"player.buff(Shooting Stars)", "player.eclipseRaw < 0", "player.balance.moon", "!modifier.multitarget"  	}}, 
  { "Moonfire",   {"player.eclipseRaw < 0", "target.debuff(Moonfire).duration < 2"					}},
  { "Sunfire",    {"player.eclipseRaw > 0", "target.debuff(Sunfire).duration < 2"					}},
  
  { "Starfire", {"player.eclipseRaw < 60", "player.balance.moon", "player.buff(Lunar Empowerment)"}},
  { "Starfire", {"player.eclipseRaw < -60", "player.buff(Lunar Empowerment)"					}},
  { "Wrath",	   {"player.balance.sun", "player.eclipseRaw > 0", "player.buff(Solar Empowerment)"}},
  { "Wrath",		{ "player.balance.moon", "player.eclipseRaw > 60", "player.buff(Solar Empowerment)"}}, 
  { "Starfire", {"player.eclipseRaw < 60", "player.balance.moon"}},
  { "Starfire", "player.eclipseRaw < -60"							},
  { "Wrath",	   {"player.balance.sun", "player.eclipseRaw > 0"}},
  { "Wrath",		{ "player.balance.moon", "player.eclipseRaw > 60"}},
  { "Wrath", {"player.balance.sun", "player.eclipseRaw > -30"}},
 
  }
    
    
    , function()
	-- "toggle.custom_toggle_name"
		ProbablyEngine.toggle.create('pally_toggle', 'Interface\\ICONS\\inv_shield_04', 'CDs w Trinkets', 'Your CDs Will Only Be Used When your Trinkets Proc')
end)
```

And from my bindings.xml



```
<Bindings>
    <Binding name="Probably Toggle Custom">
        ProbablyEngine.buttons.toggle('pally_toggle')
    </Binding>
        <Binding name="Probably Toggle Custom">
        ProbablyEngine.buttons.toggle('burn')
    </Binding>
</Bindings>
```

----------


## NessK

EDIT: Here is the version of PE that I am using. 

https://gitlab.com/probablyengine/probably/tree/master

----------

